
Google Speeds Up Shift of Hardware Production Away from China - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-11/google-is-quickening-a-shift-of-hardware-production-from-china
======
Fjolsvith
I don't see how this could even possibly encourage the CCP to capitulate in
the trade war.

